# Spokane RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I was marshalling the Open all day so had no chance to post anything. The first series was a triple with two retired - relatively short with long mark on the right thrown from a mound on a hill left to right onto the side of a slope just below a ridgeline. The short middle bird was on the flat below thrown left to right from one row of cover to just behind a large piece of thick bushy cover. The flyer on the left was last shot left to right into heavy cover - tall grass and tules. Some dogs had problems finding the flyer, some over ran the short retired, still others had big hunts on the long retired. 43 dogs were called back to the land blind which ran across all the lines to the marks and by the flyer crates. The wind was blowing left to right across the line and most dogs wanted to head right due to the terrain and the scent from the flyer crates. There were a lot of casts into the wind for many dogs although some lined the blind or nearly so. Those called back to the 3rd series tomorrow morning (34 dogs) are:

1,4,5,6,10,11,13,14,16,18,19,20,26,28,30,31,32,34,37,38,41,42,43,45,48,50,51,52,54,55,56,57,58,60


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe the Qual finished tonight but I don't have the results. If I can find out, I will post.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

As posted in the other Spokane thread....WAY TO GO COVEY AND ART ROURKE!

Sarita & Bill


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Judy Myers said:


> I believe the Qual finished tonight but I don't have the results. If I can find out, I will post.


The Qual did finish. Only got partial results. If I get the full results I will post.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 4th:

4,11,14,19,26,32,43,45,52,55,56


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur land blind proved challenging. There was a hidden dry pop to the left. The blind went down a slope into heavy cover. The dogs could disappear in the cover and reappear somewhere else. The dogs were very attracted to the area of the hidden dry pop. The blind was downwind, so the dogs seemed to be able to hear the whistles, but the sun was getting low behind the handlers and the dogs were running on a lower level, so visibility was sometimes an issue. The blind required quick reflexes and sometimes acrobatic handling to get the dogs to respond to casts.

Callbacks to the 3rd series (22 dogs):

2,5,8,9,11,17,18,20,24,26,27,28,29,30,34,36,39,40,46,47,48,50


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy thanks so much. I am sure you were tired ater marshalling all day at the Open. Your reports are really appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Good Luck Bill and Livvy


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

All dogs in the Derby were called back to the second series. 

The Amateur land blind had a poison bird thrown close to the shore and a tight shoreline swim past it, then onto a point and then off out to sea to the far shore. Callbacks to the 4th series (10 dogs):

2,11,17,18,26,28,30,39,47,48


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open results:

1st - Ford - Panarites/Gonia
2nd - Biscuit - McKnight
3rd - Chance - Calvert
4th - Trudi - Futhey/Erhardt
There was an RJ and some JAMs, but I have not yet found out who they were.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Judy. Do you have any Derby results? 

We had to scratch our young pup - came into season. 

Thanks again . 
Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby just started the 3rd series. I'm heading up there now to see who made it. 

The Amateur ended with another double on a pond ringed by tules. The long mark was on the right shot right to left and landing on top of a mound with heavy cover. The line to this mark was tight to the right shore. The flyer was on the left shore and shot left to right over the water. On the long mark, the dogs could not see where they were going due to the tall cover on the shore. So the dogs took many different routes. Some exited the water quickly, others swimming to the end of the pond and everything in between. A road that passed under the mound caused dogs to go right or left and some ended up with big hunts to the left and back to the trees before wending their way back to the bird. 

Final results:

1st - Chance - Calvert
2nd - Storm - Byrum
3rd - Lil - Koeth
4th - Livvy - McKnight
RJ - Echo - Carey

JAMs: 2,11,17,28


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series in progress now:

1,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby callbacks to 4th:

5,6,7,10,11,12,13,16,17,19,20


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 21, 2010)

Derby Results

1) Gauge - Abbott
2) Slam - Romien
3) Bravo - Sato
4) Peace - Abbott
RJ) Wiz - Romien
Jam) Angel - Van De Brake

Well done Gauge and Gary!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to all and kudos to Larry and Chance


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulating to the MxKnights with Biscuit and Livvy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to Gary Abbott, John Carlson and Gauge on the Derby win. My Casey is Gsuge's Sire.
Congratulations to the other placemements as well and the jams.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Annette said:


> Huge Congratulations to Gary Abbott, John Carlson and Gauge on the Derby win. My Casey is Gsuge's Sire.
> Congratulations to the other placemements as well and the jams.


Congrats to the Casey kid!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Congratulations John and Gary on your win! 
These wins are hard to come by - a lot of hard work. 
Congratulations to all Finishers, and thatnks to the Marshalls, Judges and Spokane RC. 
Lorraine





AKGOLD said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1) Gauge - Abbott
> 2) Slam - Romien
> ...


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank You Marie, Bait, and Lorraine. Hopefully, he can follow in his Dad's footsteps ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Biscuit & Livvy. Congrats Mr. Bill.


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Go Ford Puppy


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

And Riot Puppy in the Q


----------

